# which one



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

rtm tempo or perception sport 12 pescadore,have read heaps of good reviews for both these craft .I can get the rtm for 100 dollars less then the perception 12.at the moment at anaconda.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

I would go the pescadore out of those two as it seems a better fishing platform. The tempo from memory doesn't have many areas to mount rod holders, sounders etc.. and the rear well is rounded rather than flat making it difficult to store anything.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

I would go the pescadore out of those two as it seems a better fishing platform. The tempo from memory doesn't have many areas to mount rod holders, sounders etc.. and the rear well is rounded rather than flat making it difficult to store anything.


----------



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

cheers for all the replies have finally gone out and bought a tarpon 120,found it on gumtree nice camo colour cant wait to try it out.


----------

